# training tips for women



## a.notherguy

hi

Now ive stepped up a gear in my training my gf is wanting to join me doing weights........ not sure if i like that idea or not tbh lol...

so - heres the question....

should she be doing the same kinda routine as me and similar reps (less weight tho i hope lol) or is there a better way for her to train?

My gf already has a foundation to build from but she has the usual concerns about getting big instead of defined. She wants the fitness model look. I have tried explaining that she wont get big easily due to her lack of testosterone but she is still a little worried.

She has googled for info but its very confusing.

any tips would be appreciated (espcially if you say leave her at home ha ha)


----------



## DB

she should train pretty much the same imo.. less weight obviously..

depends on her goals alot of women tend to lay off the shrugs and heavy deadlifts as they dont want huge traps so it does need to be adjusted slightly but majority of it is the same..


----------



## Beklet

Train like a man :thumb:

Men don't generally have saggy @rses and flabby thighs, do they? :lol:

Too many women do endless sets of crunches and bizarre exercises with those balls and bonios and are still wobbly, years later :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

She will not get big. In fact she will get smaller. Muscle is much denser than fat and the equivalent weight in muscle takes up a smaller area than the fat she may or may not have now.

Look at the Fitness girls - in reality they are tiny! They might look big, but really, they are not.


----------



## Porky Pie

Leave her in the house mate, it is where they are happiest - the cleaning and the cooking won't do themselves.


----------



## a.notherguy

lol porky


----------



## Guest

just going on from what Beklet said Re muscle weight. Try and convince your missus (if she needs convincing that is) that its not all about scale weight.


----------



## a.notherguy

beklet.... do you train at 8-12 reps? is that going ok for you? my gf got it into her head she needs to be doing 20+ reps per set.


----------



## Beklet

a.notherguy said:


> beklet.... do you train at 8-12 reps? is that going ok for you? my gf got it into her head she needs to be doing 20+ reps per set.


Normally, I train at 6-12 reps, depending on the exercise. Easy rule of thumb is to start with a weight you can barely do 8 with - once you can do 12, put the weight up.

I've just changed my routine for the next month or so to shake up my training - just squats, deads, rows, presses and dips heavy weight, low reps - but my usual workout probably isn't much different from what the men are doing - just much smaller weights! :lol:

I have a blog, listing my weights (in the Blog section, lol) and the other girls have theirs in the Members Pictures section, if you want some ideas :thumb:


----------



## dawse

Its pretty much the same as said above ^^^ just with lighter weights!

I hope she enjoys it! :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

thanks guys and girls.


----------



## PRL

My other half used to love training with me.

Go for it and have fun.


----------



## toxo

i just started training my gf a few months ago, you need to be prepared for how weak women are i wasnt expecting it lol but apart from that just have her doing ewhat you do muscle's muscle.


----------



## avril

train her the same as you but take care with her range of motion..she wont be used to weight and can cause strains/pulls.

make sure shes taking plenty oil in her diet too to help lube her joints.

best of luck.

xx


----------



## a.notherguy

Thanks for the info Goddess,

The gym we go to is very poor and basic.......... its just a small one round the corner from where we live and the trainers there are not into fitness/weight lifting. They are generally just people looking for a short term job before they go to uni........

The majority of the people who use the gym are overweight and just trying to make an effort rather than putting real effort in. the kinda people who spend 45mins walking on a treadmill (a personal peeve of mine that..... why not just walk to the gym and do something constructive whilst there!!!! grrr lol). On the plus side it means there is never a que for the weights or machines


----------



## musclematters

Women are only weak when they want to be. If she's coming to train with you for the right reasons then treat her as a training partner. Make sure you teach her good form and then beast her.

Her butt will be tighter, her stomach flatter and everywhere else tight and toned.

The weight pressed is relevant to body weight, work it out some time, might give you a shock.

Work between 8-12 Reps and move those weight's steadily on up. Less Carbs than you and more proteins, oily fish are best.

Little tip tho....Wear gloves girl and keep your head high, ur man still wants to come home to a soft touch and a pretty neck.


----------



## Beklet

Greekgoddess said:


> Beklet your post made me laught out loud- what kind of gym do you go to where you can get hold of balls and bonios???? I must be training at the wrong kind of place...LOL!


Ha ha I was relating to those inflatable balls and the rubber 2kg dumbbells lol :lol:


----------



## Ollie B

Im taking my girl to the gym to train legs on Saturday. I hope she dont fcuk around and takes it seriously.


----------



## a.notherguy

i with you ollie - when me and the gf have been to the gym we go off and do our own things..... im a little bit worried that when we are doing weights together she wont take it as seriously as i do and my words of encouragment may pi$$ her off a bit.......


----------



## Guest

I train with my gf and she trains just as hard if not harder because besides doing the same amount of reps and sets she also gets to load my plates and carry my bag, my goal is to make her like Marcus Ruhls wife in Made in Germany and my self as big as Marcus to equal it all out:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I regularly train with my other half (he's an IFBB pro) and his training partners. The only difference is weight lifted but not intensity. In fact I prefer training with blokes as I'm very competative and bump up my game because they can lift more than me.

Tell your girlie friend it is soooooooooooooooo fecking hard to get big...trust me I know because I'm working my t*tz off trying to put some size on. If it was so easy there would be loads of bug muscley women walking around and how many has your girlfriend EVER seen. Not many, thats because it is hard.

She will build muscle if she trains with weights but this will more than likely give her a better shape ie fitness look. Simple thing is let her train with you and see how she looks after 8 weeks. Make sure her diet is up to scratch too.


----------



## Ollie B

a.notherguy said:


> i with you ollie - when me and the gf have been to the gym we go off and do our own things..... im a little bit worried that when we are doing weights together she wont take it as seriously as i do and my words of encouragment may pi$$ her off a bit.......


She will have to learn mate. If she fannys about she can forget training with me again. :thumbup1:

Im there to train! :beer:

Im gonna give her a real good workout that her legs will spazm all day long and ache for weeks


----------



## Zara-Leoni

a.notherguy said:


> Thanks for the info Goddess,
> 
> The gym we go to is very poor and basic.......... its just a small one round the corner from where we live and the trainers there are not into fitness/weight lifting. They are generally just people looking for a short term job before they go to uni........
> 
> The majority of the people who use the gym are overweight and just trying to make an effort rather than putting real effort in. *the kinda people who spend 45mins walking on a treadmill *(a personal peeve of mine that..... why not just walk to the gym and do something constructive whilst there!!!! grrr lol). On the plus side it means there is never a que for the weights or machines


dont knock it i do that several times a week only i do it for an hour

to get lean for comps its the best type of cardio to do as it keeps you in the fat burning range. running just burns sugars and is too catabolic.

Go into most bodybuilding gyms and thats what you'll see...


----------



## a.notherguy

i dont think i was clear with that statement

my pet peeve is people who drive to the gym, walk for 45min and then drive home. I find it a very odd practice (and im not talking about body builders at all - im talking about flabby unfit people who are going to the gym to try and get fit - not people who are building muscle. Most of them have never lifted a weight in their life).

my point was that they could walk to the gym and then do something a bit more energetic whilsts they are there otherwise they are never going to get their fitness levels up. I realise i am still a newbie but in terms of weight loss / fitness where muscle loss isnt an issue i would of thought that 45 min on a bike or mixing it up a little would be more productive.


----------



## a.notherguy

Zara-Leoni said:


> Go into most bodybuilding gyms and thats what you'll see...


i forgot to mention that the gym i use is so far from being a bodybuilders gym thats its almost laughable......

the place doesnt even have a pull up cage or dip station :confused1:


----------



## Ollie B

Any of you girls got a 2 to 3 day a week routine I can get my girl started on? Also a good diet? Help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> Any of you girls got a 2 to 3 day a week routine I can get my girl started on? Also a good diet? Help will be much appreciated.


What are her goals?


----------



## Ollie B

Beklet said:


> What are her goals?


To lose weight and tone up


----------



## a.notherguy

hi ollie,

what worked wonders for my gf was joggin. I know it goes against building muscle but my gf started jogging for half hour a day before tea and the diference was amazing. Now she has lost the weight that she (not me - ive always found her grgs) was wanting to shift she is now wanting to build the muscle up.

She found it boring to start with but we got her an mp3 player and filled it with her fav tunes and after that she started looking forward to it.


----------



## Ollie B

I might have to give her my MP3 player as i dont use it anymore and get her to use it. Main thing is she dont drink or smoke, she eats healthy but has a habbit of eating stuff she shouldnt. Main thing I want to do is get her out there and do activity at least. She lacks motivation, that why im going to train with her on Saturday legs


----------



## toxo

how do the ladies get round unwanted attantion whilst there in the gym? my gf want go without me as she feels so uncomfortable.


----------



## DB

girls training like guys is fine.. until they start eating like them and then it causes a problem!!

girls cant seem to cope with 500g carbs a day lol 



[email protected] said:


> how do the ladies get round unwanted attantion whilst there in the gym? my gf want go without me as she feels so uncomfortable.


if she really doesnt want attention why doesn't she go in wearing a baggy t-shirt with no make up.. bet u money sh eloves the attention really!


----------



## Lou

[email protected] said:


> how do the ladies get round unwanted attantion whilst there in the gym? my gf want go without me as she feels so uncomfortable.


Lift like a guy....it keeps the pretty boys at bay and the serious guys wondering what you are about from a distance.....LOL!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lou


----------



## Lou

DB said:


> girls training like guys is fine.. until they start eating like them and then it causes a problem!!
> 
> girls cant seem to cope with 500g carbs a day lol


I resent that.....LMAO!! :lol: :lol:

Ok you have a point I can't cope eating 500 gr of carbs a day....don't have any trouble with 3000-3500 cals a day though :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

a.notherguy said:


> i dont think i was clear with that statement
> 
> my pet peeve is people who drive to the gym, walk for 45min and then drive home. I find it a very odd practice (and im not talking about body builders at all - im talking about flabby unfit people who are going to the gym to try and get fit - not people who are building muscle. Most of them have never lifted a weight in their life).
> 
> my point was that they could walk to the gym and then do something a bit more energetic whilsts they are there otherwise they are never going to get their fitness levels up. I realise i am still a newbie but in terms of weight loss / fitness where muscle loss isnt an issue i would of thought that 45 min on a bike or mixing it up a little would be more productive.


tbh it still sounds perfectly logical to me.... if theyre that fat theyre not gner be running anyway, and a treadmill is a far better option than a bike in terms of burning fat....

I honestly dont mind seeing this at all.. at least people are getting off their ass and doing something

aaannndddd..... I often drive to the gym, walk on the treadmill and drive home again lol... I dont do cardio and weights in the same session if i can help it, i try keep my cardio sessions seperate.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

[email protected] said:


> how do the ladies get round unwanted attantion whilst there in the gym? my gf want go without me as she feels so uncomfortable.


Outlift them. They soon fck off to another part of the gym then :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Outlift them. They soon fck off to another part of the gym then :laugh:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

[email protected] said:


> how do the ladies get round unwanted attantion whilst there in the gym? my gf want go without me as she feels so uncomfortable.


I dress like a total hobo (hair scraped back, no slap, scruffy old trackies and t-shirts with holes in), listen to angry heavy metal or EBM, so I always have a scowl on my face, and spend most of my time in the weights area looking angry :lol:

Then I sit at a table with my PWO shake, reading Flex or The Beef, and burping, or wiping the foam off my mouth and wiping it on my t-shirt


----------



## a.notherguy

Beklet said:


> I dress like a total hobo (hair scraped back, no slap, scruffy old trackies and t-shirts with holes in), listen to angry heavy metal or EBM, so I always have a scowl on my face, and spend most of my time in the weights area looking angry :lol:


Listening to angry heavy metal eh? that would make me follow you around earwigging ya music and playing name that tune between sets lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

LOL... this is true ^^^^^

Haha, until my Ipod broke then I have to just lift... unless you get people coming over and offering their two pence worth!

:cursing:


----------



## Beklet

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL... this is true ^^^^^
> 
> Haha, until my Ipod broke then I have to just lift... unless you get people coming over and offering their two pence worth!
> 
> :cursing:


Just put the earphones in - mine's rarely on, because I forget to charge it up but they don't know that!


----------



## Ollie B

PMSL! Becklet


----------



## Beklet

Ollie B said:


> PMSL! Becklet


I am, of course, deluding myself - they all leave me alone anyway :lol:


----------



## toxo

she does all those things but still is getting hassle down the gym, she likes useing the free weights (she wants to compete one day) so dosnt want to stick to the womens area or avoid the free weights :confused1:


----------



## muscle01

Porky Pie said:


> Leave her in the house mate, it is where they are happiest - the cleaning and the cooking won't do themselves.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> I do this when my charge runs out half way through my gym session.
> 
> Once overheard two [email protected] behind me discussing my **** and how tight it looked in my running pants.
> 
> I think they knew something was wrong when i said thanks and walked away....still listening to my 'not working IPod'


Lol!!! Someone did that to me once - he'd taken his bird to the gym and I was doing SLDL - she asked what I was doing and he said 'you don't wanna be doing that - look at the size of her ar5e...' :cursing: Fukwit.....

Big it may be, but it ain't saggy!!! 

So, what grief is your missis getting? I'd go for a Death Glare, myself. I'm assuming she's quite pretty so she may have to grunge up a bit more :laugh:


----------



## toxo

Beklet said:


> So, what grief is your missis getting? I'd go for a Death Glare, myself. I'm assuming she's quite pretty so she may have to grunge up a bit more :laugh:


just general dickheadery, comments, unwanted advances ect, theres one guy who is Particulaly bad who asked to see her workout log and then jotted down his number and follows her around the gym trying to chat her up,he even put his arm around her when he saw her out and out in town once which has got her very scarred.


----------



## Beklet

[email protected] said:


> just general dickheadery, comments, unwanted advances ect, theres one guy who is Particulaly bad who asked to see her workout log and then jotted down his number and follows her around the gym trying to chat her up,he even put his arm around her when he saw her out and out in town once which has got her very scarred.


Report him to the gym staff - he'll get barred, there's no excuse for that! :cursing:

If she's said no, and he persists, that's harassment. Or I'd advocate dropping a dumbbell or 25kg plate on his foot... 

Completely ignoring them does work, as long as she doesn't show she's heard it - I get some stupid comments and I pay no attention - they soon get bored!


----------



## dawse

I usually give them a gobful of abuse! :thumb:

AND then threaten to bar them.....that tends to work! Another joy of being the boss!!!

Some numpties thought they could pass comments the other week when I was training a nervous woman client. I went mad! There is just no need....pigs! :cursing:


----------



## carly

Zara-Leoni said:


> dont knock it i do that several times a week only i do it for an hour
> 
> to get lean for comps its the best type of cardio to do as it keeps you in the fat burning range. running just burns sugars and is too catabolic.
> 
> Go into most bodybuilding gyms and thats what you'll see...


good post sweeti..totally agree with you slow/med CV for otherwise I loose muscle and like hell do I wanna do that LOL:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

carly said:


> good post sweeti..totally agree with you slow/med CV for otherwise I loose muscle and like hell do I wanna do that LOL:lol:


Exactly... is hard enough to get the stuff in the first place :laugh:


----------



## evanna

avril said:


> train her the same as you but take care with her range of motion..she wont be used to weight and can cause strains/pulls.
> 
> make sure shes taking plenty oil in her diet too to help lube her joints.
> 
> best of luck.
> 
> xx


Hello all,

New here, browsing the forum when this caught my eye.

I am 43yrs old, been working out for 7mths now after years of inactivity.

My shoulder joints are horrible...the range of movement in which they dont start grinding, clicking and sounding/feeling generally grisly is very limited. They dont hurt but the sound and feeling (of grisley stuff gnashing together) is very offputting and makes me nervous about pushing my limits.

I take fish oil, evening primrose oil, glusomine and chondroitin daily.

Does anyone else get this or have any suggestions?

Thanks Ev.


----------



## Lilly M

a.notherguy said:


> the kinda people who spend 45mins walking on a treadmill (a personal peeve of mine that..... why not just walk to the gym and do something constructive whilst there!!!! grrr lol).


lol made me laugh that ! i had a go at a girl only the other week , she turned the air con off because she was cold! her gob certainly wasnt cold the way she was chit chatting away to her mate!

my gym pretty basic aswell but they run a fair few classes aswell , maybe something your girlfriend would be intrested in to start with? i really enjoy the boxercise as i get my cardio and has toned me up loads .


----------



## Zara-Leoni

evanna said:


> Hello all,
> 
> New here, browsing the forum when this caught my eye.
> 
> I am 43yrs old, been working out for 7mths now after years of inactivity.
> 
> My shoulder joints are horrible...the range of movement in which they dont start grinding, clicking and sounding/feeling generally grisly is very limited. They dont hurt but the sound and feeling (of grisley stuff gnashing together) is very offputting and makes me nervous about pushing my limits.
> 
> I take fish oil, evening primrose oil, glusomine and chondroitin daily.
> 
> Does anyone else get this or have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks Ev.


often people take the right supps but not at the right doses to have an effect?

I can thoroughly reccoment Kordels Joint Food Powder (google it) as an excellent product, that reccomend the CORRECT active dose :thumbup1:

We have many customers (inc elderly people who dont train but just come in for this) who swear blind their life has been turned around by it


----------



## evanna

Zara-Leoni said:


> often people take the right supps but not at the right doses to have an effect?
> 
> I can thoroughly reccoment Kordels Joint Food Powder (google it) as an excellent product, that reccomend the CORRECT active dose :thumbup1:
> 
> We have many customers (inc elderly people who dont train but just come in for this) who swear blind their life has been turned around by it


Thank-you.


----------



## avril

the main tip i can give to any female....and this i know through personal experience lol#

never train heavy on a leg press machine while wearing a thong that has diamonte studs at the back....i managed to draw blood cos the stones and jaggy setting poked into my skin. ouch!


----------



## ElfinTan

^^^^ classic!


----------



## ElfinTan

The rule is - a bit of wee is fine!


----------



## LeanShredded

avril said:


> the main tip i can give to any female....and this i know through personal experience lol#
> 
> never train heavy on a leg press machine while wearing a thong that has diamonte studs at the back....i managed to draw blood cos the stones and jaggy setting poked into my skin. ouch!


I have too learnt this lesson..... :tongue:



Hamster said:


> Yea but have you ever peed yourself doing heavy legs...i have :whistling:


No more stiff legged dealifts for you!



Lin said:


> Not weed lol but my tip would be don't do heavy legs, especially squats whilst mousey is doing his monthly's, unless you have very tight training pants on :lol:


I think a little bit of vomit has just gone up my throat, thanks Lin......


----------



## evanna

Lin said:


> I did once, then progressed to sheep :laugh:


Oh dear, i cant get that sheep out of my mind. Tug it out by its little sheep tail. :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## evanna

Lin said:


> Sorry lol it's my mind it works in mysterious ways :laugh:


Little Bo Beep. I think i found your sheep. :laugh:


----------



## evanna

Oops sorry, i think i might have just gone too far. I'll get my coat. :innocent:

Warm wishes

Evanna.


----------



## n987

try this link:- http://uk.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=Peter+and+Jessica+Putnam&aq=-1&oq=

lots of vids should come up with peter putnam and his fitness gf jess.


----------



## evanna

Greekgoddess said:


> I don't think you went too far Evanna, thats the most I've laughed for ages......reps!


Oh i am glad. I didnt want to have to leave already. 

Took a look at those vids and Jess looks great. Very foxy. 

Personally i would like to be much bigger though (at 43 i aint never gonna look like Jess anyway :laugh. My goals are to shift the excess poundage and then grow freaky. Not yet sure how much is possible naturally though? I would love to see some vids or pics of what women can achieve naturally if anyone cares to post them.


----------



## evanna

Greekgoddess said:


> Evanna, in my opinion you'll never know how big you can get naturally until you try.... go for it girl!


haha, good point & thanks for encouragement. I will report back on progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm not....but me boobies are so we balance out Hammy lol!

Evanna for President! :thumb:


----------



## evanna

Awww, you ladies are nice and you all have delicious boobies.  :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Mine are more the aperatif rather than a main course lol!


----------



## Beklet

Hamster said:


> So whats the main course then eh :bounce: :whistling:


Lol as a starter mine would probably ruin the appetite :lol:

Leg press makes me want to fart.....:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Ach.... everyone on about boobies.....

Mine disappear when I diet, I want sillicone ones


----------



## ElfinTan

No you don't!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Yes I do! haha 

Thankfully I have good pec development, so when I diet it dnt look so bad.... but I defo want 'em done! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I have thought about it but I just can't warm to the idea. I've never had a big bust except when I had my kids and I fcking hated them. I also don't like the way they can bee seen on lean ladies...I'll stick to my bench pressing for my cleavage! :0)


----------



## dawse

Beklet said:


> Lol as a starter mine would probably ruin the appetite :lol:
> 
> Leg press makes me want to fart.....:laugh:


You tell me that now..... 

Feels like giving birth....

push...... :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Nothing feels like giving birth....except maybe pooing a football....now that would come pretty close!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Nothing feels like giving birth....except maybe pooing a football....now that would come pretty close!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I want the squatters ass!!!! Sorry but bllx to the 15-20 rep range all the time. Get squatting, LEARN how to squat low and hit the glutes. I'll throw in high rep squats now and again but usually keep a rep range 8-12 but also go to lows of 3's, 5's and singles. The main focus whatever the rep range is getting the squats low so that they really hit the glutes. I thought I was a good squatter until I got shown how to do them properly and now even though I have a pants build for squatting I'm not too shabby at them and instead of chasing the weightI focus on doing them correctly! However to get that real 'popping' butt of the great fitness and trained figure girls I don't think squats alone surfices.

Excellent post again Vince!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'd rep you for that but I hae to spread the love x


----------



## ElfinTan

Absolutely!!!! Like I said I WANT that squatters ass! :0) Much more preferable to that flat mum bum :0)


----------



## dawse

I just wanna grow an ass.....Im sick of my pants fallin off...... :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

<<<<joins Hammy in th ATG corner!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ahhhhh some interesting stuff here.... food for thought.

I must confess I didnt train legs before though I am doing so now that I am dieting. Its all very well that theyre big enough generally, but I agree they need training to make them look the part. However, I dont train heavy... mainly because I cannot due to the fact theyre not normally trained.

However.... I do train my glutes all year round to avoid "flat bum syndrome" and I do have quite an "up" and rounded bum.

Someone mentioned that some people genetically have problems squatting.... I dunno if you'd call it that but its an exercise I REALLY struggle with. My knees hurt like a motherfcuker.... and if I try to ATG I simply will not get back up again.... I only do smith machine squats though as I train alone and I feel its safer since I am so cr*p at them.

Defo a subject I am going to give more consideration to.....


----------



## scorch316

get her pushing the hoover around and lifting heavy dishes.

cutting the grass and carry-in the kids to school.,.......


----------



## Zara-Leoni

scorch316 said:


> get her pushing the hoover around and lifting heavy dishes.
> 
> cutting the grass and carry-in the kids to school.,.......


You're funny mate.....

But your face beats you.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cath - I have a major conformational fault with my knees - was born with it. I KNOW one thing that would help that I have never done yet..... I can go to the NHS and get insoles made that will help the horizontal alignment of my joints. Years and years of horseriding haven't done them much good either....

The prob is, when pushing out of a squat.... my kneecap isn't properly aligned.... and the worry is, it feels as if I stressed it too much it could badly damage/tear something/dislocate.

I can do light though.... and I probably should do more.

The reason I've never trained them is that my legs were too far ahead of my upper body.... but now that has caught up and I am more balanced and thats partly why training them now too.


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - as Hammy said keep them light and concentrate on your form. It may take some time for your hips to open out so you can get low enough. Just when you think you are low enough....drop a bit more. Play around with your foot placing too. As I said I am not built for squatting, my now almost infamous long femurs mean that to make enough room for them to 'sit' into I have to take quite a wide stance so that I don't sit too far back and over balance. The difference you feel with ATG squats is amazing. The only reason I would now avoid them is the 'thickening' waist syndrome as my waist line needs all the help it can get lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

well.... the thickening waist thing is another concern.... and am I right in thinking that this is less of a problem with the smith machine?


----------



## ElfinTan

I personally think you either edge towards thick waist syndrome or don't (stumpy torso syndrome for me lol). Paul squats heavy, always has done and competes with a 26-7inch waist. Lohani Roche was a heavy squatter...tiny waist and we're talking 3 1/2 plates a side heavy lol!

I won't put me off squatting at all but I will drop it as and when needed!


----------



## ElfinTan

I use a belt and knee wraps on my heavier sets!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Knee wraps would be an intelligent plan for me too.... hold the kneecap in place and make it less likely to deviate....

I was chatting to a lass that works in the salon today who is about to qualify as a podiatrist and we were discussing the knee thing (she does biomechanics as part of it) and she confirmed the insoles thing is a good idea. Its one of the things she does as a podiatrist and reckons it can make a huge difference, and you can get them on the NHS, so I shall be enquiring about that soon :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I've heard shoe inserts can make a huge difference. I'd certainly look into it if I was you Z!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> mmhhh...so not just pretty faces down your salon hey Zara? :lol:


nah - you'd be surprised - most of them do something else too  :thumbup1:



ElfinTan said:


> I've heard shoe inserts can make a huge difference. I'd certainly look into it if I was you Z!


Yup - defo worth a shot hey?


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Was reading on an Italian forum that the IFBB Italy will introduce a new class for women, will be in between BF and BB, very similar to Nabba Figure for mucularity, condition and presentation.
> 
> As it happened with the Classic BB (where Italy ran it first as well) if the response will be good is possible it will be then launched at International level.
> 
> Maybe it could be worth you ladies asking UKBFF to run a pilot scheme here as well, also not to be left behind (like BF) when it'll take off.


They absolutely NEED a class between bodyfitness and physique!!!!!!!!! Thats where I am - I am neither one nor the other right now!!!!


----------



## marcus1436114607

Hi guy im new around here, but I train with my wife... Shes the best training partner iv had. She gonna compeate for the first time this year(U55 Kg). She trains the same as me the wiegfhts are a little lighter (Only A Little she squated 110Kg for five last week) I would suggest to slowly introduce her to a beginers plan.

*Chest *

Incline bench

Flat bench

Flys

Back

bent over rows for

pull downs wide grip

stiff arm pulldowns

sholders

press

lat raise

bent over lateral raise

legs

squats

leg extention

leg curl

arms

preacher curls

ez curls

reverse curls

scull crushers

tricep extentions

reverse tri extentions

all three sets of eight that should do it mate.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Forgot to mention...the name of the class will be Physique, girls will perform quarter turns, mandatories (front and back double bic with open hands, maybe a side tric) and 60 seconds routine
> 
> By the look of it tho, IFBB International is looking to eventually cut loose the BB classes....just a feeling might be wrong.


just more confusion... so I take it what the UKBFF calls physique, is what IFBB Int are calling BB....?

Sounds a lot better though. I dont like the idea of the UKBFF Physique - no shoes, posing with fists closed etc..... not very feminine IMO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> UKBFF has 3 female classes so far:
> 
> 
> Fitness
> 
> BodyFitness (what IFBB pro-league calls Figure)
> 
> BodyBuilding (-55kg, +55kg)
> 
> 
> If this pilot scheme is succesful there will be the introduction of Physique.
> 
> It's NABBA that refers to Female BB class as Physique


Not according to their website:

"At the UK Championships, we have 2 weight classes for Physique Women, and 4 weight classes for Physique Men. Other classes are: Junior Men under 21 years of age, Senior Men over 40 years of age and over 50 years of age, Intermediate Men under and over 80kg, First Timers, BodyFitness Women, and the Ladies Fitness class. "

http://www.ukbff.co.uk/


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hamster said:


> Im hoping to make the under 55's in April for the UKBFF.
> 
> I dont want to wear heels on stage ...EVER....so will leave that up to you Zara :laugh:


Oh dont be such a spoilsport theyre great fun! 

Plus - UKBFF isnt even the platform ones - is just plain stillettos.... they're practically trainers ffs....... :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> Hence the reason for choosing NABBA for me Cath


They wear heels with NABBA......



Hamster said:


> Ah...so much dissapointment for you then :laugh:
> 
> You must campaign for pole dancing shoes...work it baby!!!
> 
> I must admit though.....i would 100% catagorically fall flat on my ass....so i take my hat off to you...plus you look HOT in heels chic unlike me....a butch ****** walking like i just staggered out of the club at 6am :thumb:


hahahaha..... with a bit of practice you'd be fine!!! :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

It may be optional.... but I'd put money on anyone who didnt wear them getting marked down for presentation.....

I wore 6 inch clear platforms and a NABBA judge commented after "maybe get higher shoes" and also remarked that some of the other girls let themselves down with their choice of footwear that day....


----------



## ElfinTan

What a pisher when you get marked for bloody shoes!!!! It's so annoying!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

It is wrong I agree..... but thems the breaks, thats what they do....

They also mark down for hair and make up too.....


----------



## jw007

Zara-Leoni said:


> It is wrong I agree..... but thems the breaks, thats what they do....
> 
> *They also mark down for hair and make up too*.....


How can men judge on that??? or do they have "bitchy" womens judges:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jw007 said:


> How can men judge on that??? or do they have "bitchy" womens judges:lol: :lol:


God knows but they do, and will give it as a feedback comment afterwards also....

I was told by a male judge to wear more eyemakeup and longer hair extensions.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> Basically told you you looked like a bloke??? :lol:


This was the class in question..... you decide. But hardly.....


----------



## ElfinTan

Come on Z....face up to it!!! You look like big butch Bertha!!!!!!!

I am so fcked...cropped short hair and full of tattoos:whistling: :rockon:

I always was one to swim upstream though!!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Zara-Leoni said:


> God knows but they do, and will give it as a feedback comment afterwards also....
> 
> I was told by a male judge to wear more eyemakeup and longer hair extensions.....


Hence the reason I REALLY don't fancy doing any of the figure classes.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Come on Z....face up to it!!! You look like big butch Bertha!!!!!!!
> 
> I am so fcked...cropped short hair and full of tattoos:whistling: :rockon:
> 
> I always was one to swim upstream though!!!!!


hehehe.... yeah..... "Bertha Barbie" :lol:



Beklet said:


> Hence the reason I REALLY don't fancy doing any of the figure classes.....


Ahhhhh you know you want to Bek...... embrace your inner pamela anderson.... you KNOW she's in there somewhere....  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Vince said:


> I think all this would be avoided if you stayed in the kitchen...where you belong! :lol:


I do wish there was an @rse-baring smiley to use in response to that!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


>


HAHA how do you get that???? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lin said:


> http://www.sherv.net/mooning-emoticon-86.html just click and save to pc


Saved :thumb:


----------



## VforVictory

Hi Im a newbie here (only just dicovered the girls thread lol).

I really want to work towards a fitness/figure type physique and would love compete someday. I have always done sport (gymnastics, athletics etc) My dad used to bodybuild - I asked him to show me some exercises and i realised that this was the sport for me!

Iv just started on the weights 3 times a week (i used to do all cardio but my body is really more suited to power and strength).

I was just wondering if my slighly rounded shoulders would be a disadvantage - especially if I manged to reach a competition standard? I do have a natural V taper but my shoulders slope downwards slighly.

Are there any good exercises that can help square them out?


----------

